
Clayton Christensen's Innovation Brain (staying close to your customers can lead you astray) - bootload
http://www.businessweek.com/innovate/content/jun2007/id20070615_198176.htm
======
altay
It's interesting to hear his perspective on the iPhone.

BTW, for folks who aren't familiar with Christensen's work, his books and
ideas rock. (He coined the phrase "disruptive technology," and has done a lot
of solid research on patterns of disruption.) Highly recommended for
entrepreneurs.

